# Beating the TEXAS HEAT



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

I purchased my first travel trailer this year (March) and it was great during Spring Break, but hot during the Summer. My trailer was purchased from a co-worker and only used once, prior to me buying it, (1 1/2 years old). It only has a single A/C unit (30 AMP cord) and is 32.5' long (35.5' total length). (*Crossroads Zinger*)

I have been looking for ways to help combat the Texas Heat, since the A/C runs constantly during the summer days and the trailer is still about 80-85. At night it cools great and cycles as it should. I cleaned the roof after our last trip to help it reduce the heat absorption (have not had it out since).

Here are some thoughts I had:

1) Install a portable A/C unit and plug it up next to the 30 AMP outlet at the R/V parks.

2) Install Ceramic (Solar Tint) on all the windows to help reduce the incoming solar heat from the windows. (20% or 5% depending on what the wife likes).

3) Foil Covers over the Sky Lights and Door Windows.

4) I already installed Vent Pillows to reduce the heat and light.

Does anyone else have any ideas that helped them or something I might try.

Buying a new travel trailer is not in the cards right now, (Although I would make money on the sale, we love this floor plan.) (Bunkhouse with separate bedroom for our four children.)

Thanks,

Ryan:texasflag


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Something like this may work:
http://www.ezsnapdirect.com/products/rv-shades

Seems I have seen them that use Velcro as well.

I think you can run a separate breaker and put another roof A/C on. I run a 13.5 BTU off 110volt. Then you could use the 110volt outlet at the campground. I guess you could convert to 50 amp.

Call theses folks for help. They're just across the bayou from you: 
http://www.channelviewsupply.com/
Honest and good work.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

I use reflective insulation on the inside & cover all my windows & door, It helps keep my trailer between 72-76 on the hottest days at the coast. You can't see outside but I'd rather be cool. 

Reflectix R21 48-in x 25-ft Unfaced Reflective Roll Insulation.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_13358-56291-BP48025_0__?productId=3011906

Get you a fan, I use one similar to this one for space saving & it really helps.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lasko-Pro-Performance-High-Velocity-Pivoting-Blower-Fan-4905/202185788

Good Luck


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

You can replace the A/C with a 15 BTU unit. That will help. Try using fans to move the cool air around better. In the Texas heat 2 A/C units are a must if you want to stay cool. Some RV's are better insulated than others.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

x2 on the 2 AC's in Texas, 1 AC 13.5k or 15k is really going to struggle with a 32' trailer in our heat. One of the best things you can do is also find a campground that has a bunch of shade and get a shaded spot.


----------



## scotccrn (Jan 4, 2006)

We camped last weekend in August this year in our 30' trailer. Inside temp was 89 degrees in the afternoon. One side of the trailer was in the afternoon sun. Next day we covered the windows with towel on that side. Temp was able to get down to 72 after we did that. Outside temp was 104.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Reflective on the windows is a good start. We did just the window on the door and could instantly feel the difference. The more you do the better. The fan is another good idea. We have one of the tall skinny ones that oscillates and it makes a lot of difference.

Our camper is a 30' with a 13.5 btu unit and we live in it year round at a campground with no shade.

Cliff


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Everyone we camp with, except the 50 amp double roof air campers have this problem. There is a new low cost A/C rooftop 110V unit. A friend we camp with bought one at PPL and installed it himself. Only drawback, it has to be mounted on a flat roof. There are enclosed plans for curbs if it has to go onto a non-flat portion of the roof. It mounts to one of the existing roof vents. Brand name is Cool Living RV Air. Current price is $349 at PPL. Comes with a remote. You'd plug it into one of the existing 110 outlets next to your 30 amp outlet.

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-air-conditioners/cool-living-rv-ac-13.5k.htm

SG2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-air-conditioners/cool-living-rv-ac-13.5k.htm
Tried to attach this link,and it shows up in the edit window but not in the full message window.

SG2


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

I added a second ac to our last trailer-bought it at ppl-it was s Coleman 9k btu unit that pulled less than 15 amps-It fit perfectly over an existing roof vent opening. Wired it down the outer wall and put a receptacle on the exterior wall. Then just run a heavy duty 110v extension cord to the 20amp plug available on almost all rv park pedestals 

Could get our 32' fifth wheel below 70 if wanted in September


----------

